# Oakley Goretex



## SJ10 (Mar 3, 2010)

I thought Goretex was made by Goretex and sold to each company? I have a number of pieces of Oakley outerwear from 5k to Goretex. I find above 10k I really don't notice much of a difference so I don't think I could tell between a 20k and Goretex. I've been really happy with just about everything I've bought from them but rarely buy any of their top of the line items in season. Personally I would wait to see if what you're looking at shows up on oakleyvault.com.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

backstop13 said:


> Anyone have any experience with Oakley Goretex? I was looking at picking up this year's Great Ascent Jacket and Pants, but for that kind of cash I want the best quality. How does Oakley goretex compare with the industry big boys like Arc'teryx or Patagonia?
> 
> I currently own some 20k/20k oakley gear and it's been great, so I'm mainly interested in whether their goretex line is worth the cash. I would rather have just a straight shell without insulation, so that may be where Arc'teryx or a brand along that line may have the upper hand.
> 
> Thanks.


Goretex is a material company that sells the material to the various manufacturers so for a specific kind of goretex you will get same material quality across makers. Quality differences will come from cut, stitching, pocket features, zippers, etc. 

Note however that there are different kinds of goretex. 

More common is 2L or 2 layer goretex, it's expensive and really good.

Less common is 3L or 3Layer goretex, this comes in three types, pro shell, soft shell, and pro stretch rip stop. It's very expensive and really really good, kind of crosses over from recreational to professional use. Pro shell and soft shell are super durable, pro-stretch rip stop is ultralight. 

Burton AK does 2L and 3L items, Acteryx does 3L for sure, not sure about 2L, and Patagonia I am pretty sure does both 3L and 2L. Mountain Hardware I've seen in 3L, no sure about 2L. 

So you need to be sure you are comparing the same material across jackets. 

I can't speak to 20K vs goretex but from discussions here the concenus seems to be that it depends a bit on the conditions, if it's really cold I don't think it's as much of an issue, but as you get to warmer conditions or maybe you have one more layer on than you should I believe it matters a lot. My wife bought some 15K pants once and all it took was one day at a little above zero and a bit of humidty/drizzle to see the differnce. She wore the 15K in the morning and got soaked and wore goretex in the afternoon, totally dry and comfy, difference like night and day.


----------



## Engage_mike (Oct 14, 2011)

I purchased this years Insulated Goods Jacket and it performed amazingly...stayed completely dry in decent amount of snow fall...LOVE OAKLEY OUTERWEAR!:yahoo:


----------



## seriouscat (Jan 23, 2012)

Oakley Unification series is their version of 3 layer proshell. I pick up one on impulse and it seems very high quality. I like the soft pow cuffs/sleeve layout compared to the AK 3l. Especially if you have over cuff gloves.

Ultimately I didn't want to change the entire Burton pow gasket linking and put it up for sale.


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks for the notes everyone. Just what I was looking for.


----------



## Irahi (May 19, 2011)

I own last year's sethmo set, some burton hover pants, and some arcteryx gear, and I happily ride in the rain here in the PNW, so I definitely put it through its paces.

The membrane in all of them performs the same, water doesn't get through, and breathability is great. The difference is in the face fabric and how well it recovers from wetting out. The Oakley and Arcteryx face fabric both perform very well, I'd give a slight edge to arcteryx, in both cases my chest and thighs would wet out after an hour or so in the rain, but the sleeves and lower leg would continue to bead water (and therefore remain breathable.) The Burton stuff didn't fare nearly so well, after a few hours in the rain the entire jacket and pants would wet out, regardless of location.

I can't speak for the Unification series this year, but it should be just as good as the Sethmo set was last year. Probably not worth the cost in upgrade from any AK gear unless you routinely ride in the rain, but it definitely performs a bit better.


----------



## goleee33 (Oct 14, 2009)

I actually have the great ascent jacket and pant combo, and an arctery'x stingray jacket with 3L. The construction is very nice and I have had no issues with it not breathing. It has now replaced my arctery'x as I can't really tell much of a difference, but the Oakley jacket has a looser fit and its actually a bit more comfortable.


----------



## jliu (Jan 20, 2009)

I guess I'm the only one with a not so good exp with Oakley outerwear? My post will probably stand out as a one off...but i guess I may as well share.

I own a pair of Oakley Choice Pants - Pro rider series 3L goretex from last yr. This yr's great ascent model replaced it. I think they changed the zipper design, colour and added recco since then. Anyway, I took this shell to ride Kicking Horse and Revy....7 days total on snow. After the 2nd day the lower part near my calf had a bunch of small tears (mind you this is above the reinforced cuff at the bottom of the pant). So it wasn't due to me dragging my pants or anything. I suspect the friction or pressure between my highback (cartels) and boots (salomon f20s) caused it to start to rip. However, I always give my pants some slack when buckling in. I guess my complaint is more about durability than waterproofness. I was pretty dry through the trip. But material is definitely not 'bomber'...not even close to what Arc puts out. Maybe I'll post pics later...but 7 days it looks like a dog shredded my pants :S


----------

